# Parhuzam MÁs De 2000 Posts!!!!! Prometenos Que Seguiras...



## romarsan

Querido Parhu,

                         FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO

Es un placer compartir contigo está pequeña parcela cibernética.
Tu inteligencia y tu sentido del humor son envidiables.
Tu sigue escribiendo posts que yo seguiré siendo una "fan" tuya (de las incondicionales).
Besos (muchos) 
Rosalía


----------



## alexacohen

> *Originally posted by heidita*
> Acabo de ver que aparte de ser sagitario, que necesariamente tienes que ser buena gente ()


 
Sí, los sagitario, como yo misma, _somos _buena gente. 

Parhu, lo que más lamento, después de leer los posts de las personas que tanto admiro, es no haber coincidido contigo las dos mil veces...

Y espero coincidir más contigo a partir de ya, para poder disfrutar de otros dos mil posts (como mínimo).

Muchas felicidades,

Alexa


----------



## Eva Maria

Caro Parhu,

We’re lucky to have someone like you among us here! 

Grazie per i tuoi posts pieni di sapienza, gioia e vitalità!

Baci (Dio mio! Ahora tendré que darte 2.000 y pico besos! Bueno, entre Rosalía, Alexandra y yo, repartidas en ambas mejillas y la frente, acabaremos antes! Aprovechemos, chicas, ahora que se deja!)

Eva Maria


----------



## Tampiqueña

Por segunda vez  (y todas las que hagan falta) ¡Felicidades Parhu...! ¡Bravo! ¡Muy Bien! Me uno con gusto a tu club de admiradoras, le haré compañía a Rosalía, Alexa y Eva María y entre todas te vamos a dar un abrazo de oso (bueno de osa).

¡Bravo por 2,000 comentarios inteligentes, amables, ofrecidos generosamente!
¡Bravo por todas tus cualidades que por modestia no reconoces!
¡Bravo por todas las aportaciones que vendrán (y que leeré con mucho gusto, como siempre)!
¡Muy bien! ¡Bravo! 

_¡Ah! Repartan los besos entre las cuatro por favor no me excluyan_ .


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades de nuevo!!! (Y esta vez no llego tan tarde).

Como siempre, toda mi gratitud por tu inmensa amabilidad, disponibilidad y ayuda en tantííííííííííííííííísimas ocasiones. Un abrazo, María

Tómate el día libre!!!


----------



## heidita

Yo ya lo dije ayer:



> Bueno, para tu deleite a Spanish Dancer, surely unknown to you!!
> 
> *¡¡Muchas felicidades para tus 2000 mensajes!!*


 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Mate

Dear Parhu, 

Si te felicito por los 2.000 posts ¿me dirás el secreto de tu éxito con las mujeres?  (just take a look above).

Congratulations! - Mate


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Hola,
Me uno a un homenaje merecido y al reconocimiento de un trabajo concienzudo. Espero poder seguir aprendiendo de tí en este foro. Un abrazo JJ


----------



## romarsan

Mateamargo said:


> Dear Parhu,
> 
> Si te felicito por los 2.000 posts ¿me dirás el secreto de tu éxito con las mujeres?  (just take a look above).
> 
> Congratulations! - Mate



No te quejes que tu también tienes admiradoras...


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> No te quejes que tu también tienes admiradoras...


 
Las tiene, pero no nos hace ni p***************** caso"* 

* He puesto muchos asteriscos para disimular de verdad de qué
palabra se trata! Así, aunque los cuenten, nunca lo sabrán! 

NOTA: Mate no me ha respondido al congrats que le puse por sus últimos
tropecientos posts! Buaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! No quiere besos! Pues todos para
Parhu!


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades!!!  Aunque no coincidimos con frecuencia disfruto leyendo tus excelentes aportes.  Tu participación es de gran valor para WordReference.

Te deseo que cumplas muchos más y que sigas teniendo tanto éxito con las chicas lindas del foro.  ¡No le digas el secreto a Mateamargo!!!  El también tiene su legión de admiradoras y se tiene muy bien guardada su estrategia.

Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## Moritzchen

Además de prestar tu asistencia generosa y honestamente, me pone muy contento saber que compartimos el barrio. Keep it up homes!


----------



## loladamore

> The key to learning a language is eternal repetition...


Well, it seems to have worked well enough for you! Now, repeat after me: 

*¡2000 felicidades!*​


----------



## Tezzaluna

Parhuzam,

Congratulations x 2000!

Although I have not been here for all of the 2000 posts, I have come to appreciate your extensive knowledge and your desire to always help out when one of us is stuck.

I look forward to reading more and more from you.

Tezza


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Parhuzam: muchas gracias por todo!!!!!!! *

*Mis sinceras felicitaciones y espero *

*que podamos tenerte presente por muchos más.*

*¡¡¡Tu ayuda es realmente muy valiosa!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*

*Fernita.*​


----------

